# It's still funny



## jokensmoken (Aug 15, 2019)

Bob was stuck in the worst traffic jamb he'd ever been in just outside DC.
He hadnt moved a hundred feet in over an hour...
Half asleep from boredom he about jumped right out of his seatbelt when a gentleman rapped on his window.
Bob rolls down his window and irratatedly says "Ya what"
The gentleman says "well it seems some terrorists have taken all our elected representatives hostage. They say they want a billion dollars or they will douse them in gasoline and burn them alive so, a few of us are taking up donations"
Bob asks "Oh, well, okay...how much is everyone else giving"
The gentleman responds "on average, I'd say about a gallon"


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 15, 2019)

DANG, that was funny!


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Aug 15, 2019)

Good one!


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 15, 2019)

I'll bring the lighter .


----------



## GaryHibbert (Sep 24, 2019)

Ha!!  Sign me up.
Gary


----------



## browneyesvictim (Sep 24, 2019)

I've got a full propane bottle and a weed burner. I would definitely contribute.


----------

